# 2011 Cruze 1.4 with 70,000 kilometers -drivers side wiper not working ?



## CruzzieQ (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Cruze members, checked posts couldn't find anything relevant to my problem - my drivers side wiper stopped working today, turned wipers on and passengerwiper came up and crossed over drivers wiper... drivers wiper only went up to about quarter or way on my windshield) wiper motor works but drivers wiper doesn't.
Anyone know what part I need or temporary fix? it is going to be raining here for several days
Any help would be very much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

It's been a while since I've heard of anyone with this problem. Sounds like your wiper linkage came apart. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...interior/110825-windshield-wiper-linkage.html

Here's how to get in there and check it out...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...ve-windshield-wiper-arms-windshield-cowl.html


----------



## CruzzieQ (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone .. I now know the fix :rock::rock::rock::rock::bowing:


----------

